# Introducing Tucker!



## tatertick (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi all! I have poured through this forum over the last few months, in preparation of becoming a Vizsla owner and have really enjoyed reading all of the posts and loads of excellent information. Our little man Tucker turned 8 weeks today, and we will be picking him up from the breeder on Friday! I know everyone loves pictures, so I have attached a few the breeder has sent as updates. Anyways, we can't wait to start our lifetime of love with Tucker, and I'm sure this will be the first of many posts!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, tatertick, and welcome to the forums!! Tucker is a beautiful little guy, and just the picture of innocence! Waiting to hear about your puppy adventures... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## getsome (Oct 14, 2013)

That's a purdy bird dog! Congrats.

Do you have a long drive on Friday? It'll be here before you know it.

~B


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

great looking pup ;D, we look forward to hearing his tales


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrats and welcome! Looks like Tucker is a natural born retriever.


----------



## LokiV (Jan 27, 2014)

So cute Tatertick. Loki loves pine cones too.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Tomorrow's the big day! Congrats!


----------



## tatertick (Feb 19, 2014)

Well we just picked our boy Tucker! He was the last of his litter to leave. Understandably, he was shaking and whining for the first ten minutes or so. However, he settled in quickly and as you can see from the pic he began exploring the Jeep! He's currently napping, and we've only got about an hour until home. Thank you for all the kind comments, and we'll keep y'all updated on the adventures to come!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Our new puppy should be born within a week. He too will be brought home in a Jeep. Seems like the perfect mix to me.


----------

